
Cloudflare, sued by its first “patent troll,” hits back hard - Fjolsvith
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/cloudflare-sued-by-its-first-patent-troll-hits-back-hard/
======
CarolineW
Quoting:

    
    
        Blackbird founder Wendy Verlander ... said
        in an e-mail that she is "quite confident
        we are not violating any ethics rules in
        any of our cases."
    

Carefully worded, as you can expect from a lawyer. "Not violating any ethics
rules" is basically the same as "not violating any rules", which is not the
same as acting ethically.

Of course, "ethics" has a different meaning in law and for lawyers than it
does for muggles.

